# Tatanka Dust



## bryce (May 19, 2015)

What does it taste like? Can you describe it's flavor? Would you recommend it for all kinds of meats?

Bryce


----------



## pineywoods (May 21, 2015)

Bryce said:


> What does it taste like? Can you describe it's flavor? Would you recommend it for all kinds of meats?
> 
> Bryce


From all the reviews I've read about it your going to have to do the same as me and break down and buy some and find out for yourself. All I've ever read were good reviews


----------



## b-one (May 21, 2015)

Bryce said:


> What does it taste like? Can you describe it's flavor? Would you recommend it for all kinds of meats?
> 
> 
> Bryce



I won't try to explain but it's tasty! I have used to on steaks,Tri tip and ribs! All were tasty!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 21, 2015)

Bryce said:


> What does it taste like? Can you describe it's flavor? Would you recommend it for all kinds of meats?
> 
> 
> Bryce



Kind of a unique flavor, hard to explain.... But a real nice change of pace seasoning.  We usually use it on beef & pork but I'am sure it'd be great on anything !


----------



## bryce (May 22, 2015)

Awesome, thank you everyone.

Online order forthcoming....

Bryce


----------



## foamheart (May 22, 2015)

Its heavy worchester sauce and charcoal. Its really great on beef, I've used it on PP before also.


----------



## schlotz (May 22, 2015)

Bought it and still starring at it.  Having a difficult time due to it looking like ground up charcoal and the thought of it on top of an expensive piece of meat.  Soon or later I'll take the plunge, but for now....still looking


----------



## beefy bill (May 22, 2015)

It's great. I use it on pork butts, all my steaks, did venison back straps in the smoker with it, I and everyone else loves this stuff...


----------



## bdskelly (May 23, 2015)

A salty ~ charcoal ~ smoky rub that IMHO should be used sparingly and is best on Beef.  It's pretty good stuff but needs to be respected on the amount you use.  B


----------



## bryce (May 23, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> A salty ~ charcoal ~ smoky rub that IMHO should be used sparingly and is best on Beef.  It's pretty good stuff but needs to be respected on the amount you use.  B



Yep thanks. Sounds pretty strong on taste but flavorful when used properly. I just ordered some on Thursday.

I don't do a lot of beef so it should last. I do have a nice tri tip in the freezer that I'll use it on.

Bryce


----------



## bryce (May 23, 2015)

schlotz said:


> Bought it and still starring at it.  Having a difficult time due to it looking like ground up charcoal and the thought of it on top of an expensive piece of meat.  Soon or later I'll take the plunge, but for now....still looking :icon_eek:



Haha... That's funny. I might just do the same thing! :icon_eek:


----------

